# breeder selling me 15 month old show dog



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

hello iam new here just need some advice.....

i have been talking with a breeder noe for quite a while about aquiring a male puppy from them so in may her female who was supposed to have winded up not being pregnant ,,then her latest litter of one male and one female her male seems to not be healthy she thinks it has some nuerological problem and she was honest and told me she refuses to sell this pup to anyone so i was alittle down about it it has been months i have been waiting for a pup and the one i want has to be 7 pounds adult and she told me that her next litter of big pups wont be in a long while.....so then seeing i was down about the whole thing she offerd to sell me her youngest male of 15 months old that has been shown and won a championship and best puppy in group 3 x for the same price of the pup , my question is should i still ask for guarantee , the details have not yet been talked out iam going to see the dog on monday and why would she be giving him up he is good show dog for her ?????? im a little shocked by the whole thing....she just told me that he has to be sterilised for sure but is competitng this weekend and did not have time to work out the details , what can i expect from a 15 month old , will it be very hard for him to get used to us? she told he has an excellent personality and is the dog we have been looking for , he is 7 pounds and beautiful i remember when we first met in feb i told that i loved him when i saw him but she never offerd him to us then???


what do you guys think is there something wrong with the dog??what questions should i ask , he is costing us 1000$$$ .


thank you 
aksm45


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

That is a good question, I, too, wonder why she would put all the money in showing him and he will not be bred. I'm no breeder but I do know breeders have many reasons not to breed a dog. Maybe he was a bit too big? I have know idea. I think it's great that you are going there and you will be able to see him in person. A good question to ask is, if he is potty trained. Some male dogs do have problems with marking in the house...

Just curious......what breeder is he coming from? We love to hear about breeders on this forum, he may have some relatives here.  
Are you from the US? I've never heard of a well bred malt from a show breeder costing less than $1500 here before....


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

At this point in my experience with Maltese puppies and what I know or at least have experienced with the breed, I would not hesitate to get the 15 month old just because of the age. I think they are very adaptable and young puppies can be a royal pain until they get a little older. If the champion can't breed for whatever reason(s) then what use is it to the breeder of show dogs? It has already won the title of champion but isn't that quite useless if the dog can't breed? Except for the number of champions the breeder can claim to have bred and raised, shown and won what other use is the dog to the breeder? There might very well be something wrong with the dog's health, but I would be more inclined to believe the breeder about this and hope they were very honest. I would be expecting that the male is showing signs of not being able to produce or that she's choosing not to due to the size. How many show breeders do you know that WANT to breed a 7 lb champion? That is the top acceptable weight and rather than run smaller it seems to me they seem to run larger than you might expect or hope. So, I wouldn't think the breeder would want to further this line of show quality, but run the risk of too large to show.

I am totally ignorant about this, but these are just things I've heard, seen and witnessed in the 17 years of being the proud mama of Maltese. 

Cyndi


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

hey im from canada and the breeders is from here also......he is seven pounds here the show max is 6and half pounds maybe its because he is on the big side like you said.....

thank you for taking your time to answer something im so confused iam going monday i do not know what to ask , but i know that she has recently gone back to work and she has 20 dogs some retired and some still showing and reproducing ,,maybe it is too much for her now???? i know that she also has the brother of this dog which she is showing more now maybe the dog was not show temperament and more pet quality?????

thanks


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Why not straight out ask the breeder why she is not keeping the dog?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 24 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809484


> Why not straight out ask the breeder why she is not keeping the dog?[/B]


LOL That's what I would do too!


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

I guess you guys a right i should just ask , and feel confortable and hope she tell??s me the truth and should i still expect her to offer some kind og guarantee? What can i look for buy looking at the dog if there is something wrong? i have the right to ask if he has any preexisting medical conditions i should know about?? allergies, can i ask for the medical files from her vet once the deal is finalized? since my vet will take over and operate the dog he will want to know about any medical conditions??? my vet is very thorough ....can i see luxating patella from looking at him???
anyhow guys thank you so much for the advice im just nervous this dog is not cheap and there will be extra costs accesories .kennel.toys ,brushesfood ,operating him etc.....but i will do it from the bottom of my heart if he is healthy and she is being honest with us...


thankx 

aksm45


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 24 2009, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809486


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 24 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809484





> Why not straight out ask the breeder why she is not keeping the dog?[/B]


LOL That's what I would do too!
[/B][/QUOTE]

That seems very straight forward, but since the breeder has not, up to this point in time, told the interested buyer I would suggest they do not want to say "because he is larger than we'd hoped" or " because he doesn't seem able to reproduce". At least my optimistic self would assume a reputable breeder would not try to sell a pup that has health issues! 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Jul 24 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809454


> hey im from canada and the breeders is from here also......he is seven pounds here the show max is 6and half pounds maybe its because he is on the big side like you said.....
> 
> thank you for taking your time to answer something im so confused iam going monday i do not know what to ask , but i know that she has recently gone back to work and she has 20 dogs some retired and some still showing and reproducing ,,maybe it is too much for her now???? i know that she also has the brother of this dog which she is showing more now maybe the dog was not show temperament and more pet quality?????
> 
> thanks[/B]



Perhaps she showed both brothers to decide which to keep and which to sell. I would just ask her. 7 lbs isn't big at all.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Jul 24 2009, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809558


> I guess you guys a right i should just ask , and feel confortable and hope she tell??s me the truth and should i still expect her to offer some kind og guarantee? What can i look for buy looking at the dog if there is something wrong? i have the right to ask if he has any preexisting medical conditions i should know about?? allergies, can i ask for the medical files from her vet once the deal is finalized? since my vet will take over and operate the dog he will want to know about any medical conditions??? my vet is very thorough ....can i see luxating patella from looking at him???
> anyhow guys thank you so much for the advice im just nervous this dog is not cheap and there will be extra costs accesories .kennel.toys ,brushesfood ,operating him etc.....but i will do it from the bottom of my heart if he is healthy and she is being honest with us...
> 
> 
> ...


Heck, I would ask away. It is your right as a buyer, I would think. Like you said, you're giving her a lot of money for this dog, and it is your right to know if that pup has potential health problems.... That's why I got a breeder that I was very comfortable with, and she never minded and always had time for my hundreds of questions. LOL


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jul 24 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809563


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 24 2009, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809486





> QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 24 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809484





> Why not straight out ask the breeder why she is not keeping the dog?[/B]


LOL That's what I would do too!
[/B][/QUOTE]

That seems very straight forward, but since the breeder has not, up to this point in time, told the interested buyer I would suggest they do not want to say "because he is larger than we'd hoped" or " because he doesn't seem able to reproduce". At least my optimistic self would assume a reputable breeder would not try to sell a pup that has health issues! 

*hugs*
Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup, straight forward, that's what I did with my Gigi.  But even if I was getting a puppy from a reputable breeder, I want to know the faults that pup has, why his/she would not be shown. All breeders should be breeding pups that would do good in the show ring or breeding program. I don't want someone that's just selling a bunch of puppies just because they can, just so they can get my money. A reputable breeder should be breeding to "better" the breed, asking them is just my way of making sure that they are. And I especially want a breeder that is honest with me.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't understand why you cannot ask the breeder what their contract entails (what guarantee), if you will receive a copy of vet records, and why the dog is being placed. Why all the speculation?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 24 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809573


> I don't understand why you cannot ask the breeder what their contract entails (what guarantee), if you will receive a copy of vet records, and why the dog is being placed. Why all the speculation?[/B]


Exactly.

And if they don't answer or are offended I would look somewhere else...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 24 2009, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809576


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 24 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809573





> I don't understand why you cannot ask the breeder what their contract entails (what guarantee), if you will receive a copy of vet records, and why the dog is being placed. Why all the speculation?[/B]


Exactly.

*And if they don't answer or are offended I would look somewhere else...*
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's exactly what I did when certain breeders could not answer my questions


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

. 

If the breeder is reputable, they should be more than happy to answer any of your questions and yes, you have the right to know any preexisiting medical issues this particular dog may have. The best way to handle it is not to be confrontational, but merely ask. You have the right to not accept this dog, you know, especially if he is the same price as a puppy. Getting an adult male who has been intact up until now isn't the same as getting a puppy. 

Aren't there any other breeders you can contact for puppy availability? And why does the dog have to be over 7 lbs? 

Hope you can get the answers you're looking for!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Jul 24 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809428


> hello iam new here just need some advice.....
> 
> i have been talking with a breeder noe for quite a while about aquiring a male puppy from them so in may her female who was supposed to have winded up not being pregnant ,,then her latest litter of one male and one female her male seems to not be healthy she thinks it has some nuerological problem and she was honest and told me she refuses to sell this pup to anyone so i was alittle down about it it has been months i have been waiting for a pup and the one i want has to be 7 pounds adult and she told me that her next litter of big pups wont be in a long while.....so then seeing i was down about the whole thing she offerd to sell me her youngest male of 15 months old that has been shown and won a championship and best puppy in group 3 x for the same price of the pup , my question is should i still ask for guarantee , the details have not yet been talked out iam going to see the dog on monday and why would she be giving him up he is good show dog for her ?????? im a little shocked by the whole thing....she just told me that he has to be sterilised for sure but is competitng this weekend and did not have time to work out the details , what can i expect from a 15 month old , will it be very hard for him to get used to us? she told he has an excellent personality and is the dog we have been looking for , he is 7 pounds and beautiful i remember when we first met in feb i told that i loved him when i saw him but she never offerd him to us then???
> 
> ...



You sound like you might be a bit shy like me. Don't let yourself be intimidated in the situation. You are bringing a fur-baby into your life that you will be responsible for, and that will impact your life and emotions for a long time. Be strong and if you need to write out your questions.... just like folks do when we go to the doctor and are in situations where we need to speak clearly and understand clearly...write those questions out so you have them all right in front of you. If you don't like the answers given ....DO NOT feel like you must adopt this furbaby just because the situation might feel awkward.


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

yes iam ver shy and do not want to offend the lady she has been nice up to now but its a lifetime commitment for me so i want to be 100 percent sure you know...why seven pounds because i have two labs at home and dont want him to be to tiny,I did some snooping and the dad is from susie pham and mom from france I think nisjotal sounding more comforting good blood lines, on her website she has the pedegrees of both parents.

aksm45


----------

